# KOTC results



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

COMPLETE RESULTS: 
- Alex Rickards def Mark McCleellnad 1:34 r1 by guillotine choke 
- Shad Smith def Chris Jeffers seconds into r1 by injury (torn ACL) 
- Chuy def Josh Lewis 1:06 r1 verbal submission to strikes 
- Richard Solis def Ricky Libertini 1:45 r2 by TKO 
- Dave Rivas def Cipi Gamino 3:48 r1 by rear naked choke 
- Brent Stevens def Mike Bourke :38 by KO 
- Debi Purcell def Nicole Albrecht by unanimous decision 
- Thomas Denny def Aaron Anderson 3:40 r1 by TKO 
- Freddy George def Cliff Jacobs between rounds 1 & 2 when Jacobs succumbed to exhaustion 
- Jason Lambert def Josh Hoag 1:25 r1 
- Art Santore def Dave Roberts 2:52 r1 by TKO 
- Joe Crilly def Adam Brooks by unanimous decision 
- Fernando Vasconcelos def Marcos Santos 3:54 r1 rear naked choke 
- Romie Aram def Joe Stevenson unanimous decision


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd like to see that Girl Vs Girl fight.
><><><


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

Hook and Shoot had an all girl card and KOTC is going to have a women fight on there next card I believe.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

This is good for the Sport.
><><><


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

I guess.    =-(


----------

